# Pet Groomer Pro 2:



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Here are pictures of the _Pet Groomer Pro 2_.

http://www.bestofasseenontv.com/petgroom/petgroom3.jpg

http://www.bestofasseenontv.com/petgroom/petgroom.jpg

http://s3-external-1.amazonaws.com/wootsaleimages/Pet_Groom_Pro_Ionic_Brushnq6Detail.jpg

The second link explains what this brush "claims" to do... "Ionic technology"? Supposedly it emits ions to circulate the air and help break up dirt, dander, and odor. I got this brush from a friend for free, the _only_ "cool" thing about this brush is the detachable plate that cleans the brush instantly! I don't think it has enough bristles for a dog with short hair...

Has anyone else used this product? Do you all think it works?

(I'm not really concerned if it does/doesn't work, I'm just looking for others opinions.)

**I guess this thread should go under _Product Reviews_ as well.**


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Just by looking at the photos of it ( I have never seen one in person) my opinion is that its not a brush that is truly going to be effective in brushing any coat type. Its basically a plastic pin brush, but plastic tines aren't strong enough to detangle a coat, though I am sure that it would remove _some_ coat from a long haired shedding breed. Not thoroughly enough to prevent matting though. And a coated shih, cocker, maltese, etc...no help. I guess it would be a nice tool to use just for one on one time with your pet, massaging, etc. But not what I would consider an effective tool.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Ditto to Graco's comment!!


----------

